# nissan quest head gasket



## jasonko (Nov 7, 2006)

anyone ever replaced head gasket on a nissan quest, need help troubleshotting


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

jasonko said:


> anyone ever replaced head gasket on a nissan quest, need help troubleshotting


What motor?


----------



## jasonko (Nov 7, 2006)

its the 3.0l v6 in the quest
preciate it -jason


----------

